# Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2017)

Immer wieder wird ja diskutiert, wie nachhaltig ein Besatz wäre, ob man auch für Angler besetzen dürfe oder nur schützergerecht etc....

Hier mal ein praktisches (typisches?) Beispiel aus den Medien, aus Bayern, der Oberpfalz, das natürlich viele Lücken aufweist (weil man nicht weiss wie die Gewässer aussehen und in welche Gewässer verteilt wurde, wie hoch Angeldruck etc. ist).

Aber man hat mal ne Gewässerliste und eine nach Arten und Größe aufgeschlüsselte Besatzmenge.

Da dies öffentlich in den Medien steht, gehe ich auch davon aus, dass diese Art Besatz da in der Oberpfalz/Bayern so rechtmäßig ist und von den zuständigen Behörden und der Fischereifachberatung so auch genehmigt wurde.....


*Gewässer:*
18 Hektar stehendes Gewässer - Baggerseen in Mantel und Au

*40 km Fließwasser:*
Flutkanal, Waldnaab, Naab bei Diebrunn, Haidennaab, Schweinenaab, Sauerbach 

*Besatz:*
3500 Kilogramm fangfähige Karpfen 
3000 (Karpfen?)Setzlinge
2000 Stück Zander 
500 Kilogramm Bachforellen, 
100 Kilogramm fangfähige Regenbogenforellen
300 Kilogramm Weißfische.

Quelle:
http://www.onetz.de/weiden-in-der-o...echtig-100-beim-fischereiverein-d1724071.html


Nun bin ich mal gespannt auf die Meinungen, und die Diskussion........................


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Wegen dieser Diskussion kam ich da drauf, als ich die Meldung heute morgen gelesen hatte :
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323808


----------



## daci7 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Hmmm ... Gegenfrage für den Koch:

Wie passend wäre denn die Verpflegung für:
- eine Betriebsfeier
- mehrere Grundschulausflüge

50kg Nackensteaks
100kg Kartoffelsalat
50l Eis
Eine Gurke

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

siehe:


> das natürlich viele Lücken aufweist (weil man nicht weiss wie die Gewässer aussehen und in welche Gewässer verteilt wurde, wie hoch Angeldruck etc. ist).



so oder so zu Deiner Frage:
Zu wenig Fleisch und wo bleibt das Bier??
;-))

--------
Zum eigentlichen Thema :
Dreieinhalb Tonnen fangreifer Karpfen plus 3.000 Setzlinge ist ja aber schon mal ein (nachhaltiges?) Wort, oder?


----------



## Ruti Island (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Erstmal wäre es doch gut zu wissen was man überhaupt wo besetzen darf. Bei uns in Hessen müssten nämlich alle Karpfen, Zander und Refos in den Baggersee.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Das wär dann bei 18 h ein recht dichter Besatz ;-)


----------



## daci7 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Na nehmen wir mal das Beispiel Baggersee - da bringt doch alles wahrsagen nichts, wenn man nicht weiß wie der See beschaffen ist. Wenn der Teich am Ufer grade abfällt und dann ne 20m tiefe Badewanne ist, bleibt eben gerade diese kleine Uferstreifen für Pflanzenwuchs - und damit Nahrungsgrundlage vieler Fische und Sauerstoffproduzent.
Wenn der See nun aber eher flach ausfällt und größere Bodenflächen Licht abkriegen sieht die Geschichte doch ganz anders aus.
Klar kann man schon den Besatz mit "fangfertigen" Tieren anprangern, aber ohne ein gewisses Hintergrundwissen über die Gegebenheiten wäre ich auch da vorsichtig.
|wavey:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Erstmal wäre es doch gut zu wissen was man überhaupt wo besetzen darf. Bei uns in Hessen müssten nämlich alle Karpfen, Zander und Refos in den Baggersee.



Dass der Besatz mit Regenbogenforellen in einem Fließgewässer genehmigt wurde, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Besatz mit Zander in Fließgewässern wird genehmigt, ist aus meiner Erfahrung aber für Vereine nicht zielführend, da Zander sich in den immer klarer werdenden Fließgewässern nicht durchsetzen und ein großer Anteil auch nicht wieder gefangen wird, sondern im Magen von Hecht und Waller landet.
Was da in Hessen aktuell bzgl. Zander gemacht wird ist ideologische Dummheit. Man sollte Spinnern keine Macht geben.

Karpfenbesatz wird in fränkischen Fließgewässern genehmigt, auch wenn ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass er in der von Thomas geschriebenen Menge genehmigt wurde. Der Karpfen gehört in Franken und der Oberpfalz zu den regional angesiedelten einheimischen Fischen. Hier werden die Flüsse seit dem Mittelalter mit Karpfen besetzt. Ich kenne z.B. eine im vorigen Jahr von einem Studenten verfasste sehr gute Bachelorarbeit zur regionalen Bedeutung des Karpfens, für die der junge Mann u.a. von der Kommunalpolitik geehrt wurde.  

Generell zum Thema Nachhaltigkeit: Dazu habe ich ja bereits im Thread zum Thema Stör was geschrieben. Entnahmezwang und Nachhaltigkeit widersprechen sich in Ballungszentren. Wer Angeln für die breite Bevölkerung will, muss sich mit dem Thema Besatz auseinandersetzen oder die Gewässer werden leergefischt. 

Es wird ja bzgl. Angeln viel über Bayern geschimpft, allerdings muss man anerkennen, dass in Bayern auch seitens der Politik generell mit viel Pragmatismus und ohne Bretter vor dem Kopf agiert wird. Ohne Besatz keine Fische. Punkt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Klar kann man schon den Besatz mit "fangfertigen" Tieren anprangern,


Ich prangere gor nix an und frag ja nur.

Habe ja schon des öfteren klar gemacht, dass ich auch nix gegen nicht nachhaltigen Besatz und Attraktionsbesatz in geeigneten  Gewässern habe, um Druck von sensibleren Gewässern zu nehmen (was leider rechtlich in kaum einem BL möglich ist)...

Finde aber die genannten Zahlen schon imposant und würde mich daher interessieren, wie man sowas auch rechtssicher durchbekommt...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Finde aber die genannten Zahlen schon imposant und würde mich daher interessieren, wie man sowas auch rechtssicher durchbekommt...



Das kommt u.a. immer auf die ideologische Einstellung der betreffenden Behörde an. Und wenn die das genehmigt, ist es rechtssicher.

Man sollte mit bestimmten "Kuhhandeln" natürlich nicht unbedingt öffentlich rumprahlen, sonst muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn irgendwelche Spinner das als Anlass nehmen, die Behörden unter Druck zu setzen und dann fällt das Ergebnis in den kommenden Jahren vielleicht anders aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Du wirst doch nicht sagen wollen, dass bayerische Behörden "Kuhhandeln" zustimmen würden??


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du wirst doch nicht sagen wollen, dass bayerische Behörden "Kuhhandeln" zustimmen würden??



Kuhhandel sind das Tagesgeschäft jeder Behörde, und zwar auf der ganzen Welt. 

Vor der Schule meines Sohns ist Halteverbot, aber irgendwie müssen die Eltern halt ihre Kinder abladen und die Parkplätze reichen nicht aus. Also hat die Polizei eine freundliche Ansage, zu dieser Zeit dort nicht die Halteverbote zu kontrollieren.

Salzsstreuen im Winter ist offiziell verboten, trotzdem wird es gemacht. Das schaut die Behörde weg, solange sich das alles im Rahmen hält.

Die Aufzählung könnte ich den ganzen Tag fortsetzen.

Behörden müssen die Gratwanderung zwischen geltenden und teils weit von der Realität entfernten Gesetzen und dem Management der Realität hinbekommen. Und die Kommunalpolitiker möchten auch bei der nächsten Wahl gern wiedergewählt werden. Also arrangiert man sich zwischen allen betroffenen Parteien mit Kompromissen. Und das funktioniert immer so lange, wie keiner rumprahlt und niemand über die Stränge schlägt.


----------



## grubenreiner (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du wirst doch nicht sagen wollen, dass bayerische Behörden "Kuhhandeln" zustimmen würden??



Und selbst wenn, besser ein realitätsnaher Kuhhandel als weltfremde Paragraphenreiterei, oder?

Edit: Da war der Naturlieberhaber schneller.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Beamte, die "kuhhandeln", die werden halt im Ernstfall schnell wieder eingefangen vom Dienstherren (was denen wohl näher steht - ihre Pension oder Besatz in Vereinsteichen??)....

Schlechte Ausgangslage für nachhaltigen Besatz, wenn man sich aufs Kuhhandeln von Behörden verlassen muss..

Daher gehe ich nach wie vor davon aus, dass dieser geschilderte und in Medien öffentlich gemachte Besatz genauso gesetzes- und verordnungskonform wie von den zuständigen Behörden und der Fischereifachaufsicht als fachlich einwand -wie zweifelsfrei genehmigt wurde....


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Die Annahme dass der Besatz genehmigt werden müsste, ist im vorliegenen Fall nicht richtig. Das Ganze ist leider wesentlich komplizierter.

Grundsätzlich ist es abhängig von den Arten die man besetzen möchte. 

Manche sind frei besetzbar (Die meisten im Bericht aufgezählten Arten gehören dazu), andere nur mit Erlaubnis der Kreisverwaltungsbehörde, und wieder andere dürfen gar nicht ausgesetzt werden. Hinzu kommt dann noch die Unterscheidung zwischen offenen und geschlossenen Gewässern. Es gibt offene und geschlossene Baggerseen. 

Als wäre das noch nicht verwirrend genung:
Zum Beispiel, kann man Hechte grundsätzlich frei besetzen, nicht aber in der Forellen -und Äschenregion. Man müsste dann noch ganz genau den Punkt bestimmen ab dem der Fluss von der Äschen zur Barbenregion wird  

Für diverse Weißfische wie z.B. Alande (Nerflinge) braucht man eigentlich die Erlaubnis der Kreisverwaltungsbehörde - außer es läuft zufällig gerade ein Artenhilfsprogramm.

Der Aal darf im Donau-Flusssystem nur mit Erlaubnis ausgesetzt werden, im Main bzw. Elbe-System ohne die Erlaubnis. Grundsätzlich verboten ist er in Fließgewässern der Forellen- und Äschenregion. 

Das geht noch ewig so weiter.... 

Um zu beurteilen, ob der Besatz "nachhaltig" ist, müsste man erstmal das Wort definieren. Es ist nämlich schon erstaunlich, was man unter "Nachhaltigkeit" so alles verstehen kann. 

Laut Bayerischen Fischereigesetz gehört nämlich zum Leitbild der Nachhaltigkeit auch das gesellschaftliche Gewicht sowie die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung, die der Fischerei in allen Ausübungsformen zukommen. Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt kann ein Karpfenbesatz, auch wenn sich die Fischart nicht regelmäßig im Gewässer reproduzieren kann, durchaus nachhaltig sein. 

Übrigens, fast alle der hier gegenständlichen Gewässer habe ich selber bereits beangelt und kenne sie dementsprechend


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Übrigens, fast alle der hier gegenständlichen Gewässer habe ich selber bereits beangelt und kenne sie dementsprechend


Und - sind die anglerisch nachhaltig - also Fische zum fangen drin?
:q:q


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich prangere gor nix an und frag ja nur.
> 
> 
> Finde aber die genannten Zahlen schon imposant und würde mich daher interessieren, wie man sowas auch rechtssicher durchbekommt...



Ich habe mich da im anderen Thema ja recht extrem geäußert....da sollte ich hier vielleicht auch etwas schreiben, wenn gleich Ich diese Zahlen für vertretbar halte.

Ich finde den Besatz recht einseitig und sehr vom recht hohem Karpfenbesatz dominiert. 
Regenbogenforelle, Karpfen und Zander, sind alles Arten die doch sehr auf eine vorrangig aufs Angeln ausgerichtete Bewirtschaftung hinweisen.
Da ist kaum etwas dabei wo man gegenüber Naturschützern Punkten könnte, oder es Ihnen gegenüber als Verbessern vertreten kann.
Da ich das Gewässer nicht kenne mag ich mehr nicht schreiben.

Von den Mengen her, ist das sicher vertretbar.
Extremere schmeißen so etwas und mehr in nur einen mittleren Baggersee und über so etwas könnte ich dann kot....


----------



## UMueller (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Aufzählung könnte ich den ganzen Tag fortsetzen.
> 
> Behörden müssen die Gratwanderung zwischen geltenden und teils weit von der Realität entfernten Gesetzen und dem Management der Realität hinbekommen. Und die Kommunalpolitiker möchten auch bei der nächsten Wahl gern wiedergewählt werden. Also arrangiert man sich zwischen allen betroffenen Parteien mit Kompromissen. Und das funktioniert immer so lange, wie keiner rumprahlt und niemand über die Stränge schlägt.



Im Film Werner gabs einen der hieß Schmiermich oder Schmierig, aber egal. Schmierig finde ich jedenfalls solche "Gratwanderungen". Insofern unterscheiden wir uns in keinster Weise von einem Entwicklungsland.
Aber lassen wir das mit dem guten oder schlimmen "Kuhhandel "(kommt ja auf die ideologische Sichtweise an gell) Das ganze geht nämlich schon wieder Richtung OT.
Wie nachhatig ist also dieser Besatz. Dieser Besatz mit fangreifen Fischen ist nur insofern nachhaltig das er immer wieder getätigt werden muss um die Bedürfnisse zu stillen.Nachhaltig also für den Fischzüchter,kann er doch auf die Bedürfnisse der Angler zählen.:q Nachhaltig bedeutet für viele Angler erst mal weiter was fangen zu können. Macht man es nicht werden die Stimmen laut "Nichts drin" und der GW kommt in die Kritik.
Vielleicht sollte jeder Verein so ein Spaßgewässer einrichten wo dann alles rein kommt und jeder seinen Fisch fängt. Ich für meinen Teil finde allerdings das es dafür genug Angelparks gibt.


----------



## MarkusZ (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Wenn ich den betroffenen Verein kritisieren wollte, dann dafür, dass die Zahlen an die Öffentlichkeit gelangt sind.

Das wäre für mich erstmal ne Sache zwischen Bewirtschafter und Behörde, aber nichts für Zeitung oder Internet.

In vielen Vereinen, die ich kenne, wird in künstlich angelegte Angelgewässer etwa soviel besetzt, wie im Durchschnitt entnommen wird.  Put and Take ist da die Devise.

Bei Naturgewässern wird dann schon eher auf die jeweiligen Umstände geachtet. Also natürliche Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten, passende Fischstämme, etc. .
Aber auch in Fließgewässern kann durch Querbauten, Begradigungen, Fraßdruck von fischfressenden Tieren, Einträge aus Landwirtschaft und Verkehr etc. die natürliche Reproduktion stark eingeschränkt sein. Dann wäre ohne Besatz eine Bestandssicherung bei manchen Arten nicht mehr möglich.

Aber selbst in Skandinavien oder Nordamerika werden in vielen Gewässern Fische zur Bestandssicherung besetzt, auch wenn dort noch "mehr Natur" herrscht als bei uns.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Wenn ich den betroffenen Verein kritisieren wollte, dann dafür, dass die Zahlen an die Öffentlichkeit gelangt sind.
> 
> Das wäre für mich erstmal ne Sache zwischen Bewirtschafter und Behörde, aber nichts für Zeitung oder Internet.


 
 Nur wenn man etwas Selbst meint etwas verbergen zu müssen vermeidet man die Öffentlichkeit.

 Wenn man es Selbst für o.K hält und auch abgesegnet bekommen hat, kann man es als Info machen.

Wenn man aber meint auf etwas stolz sein zu können, versucht man es in die Öffentlichkeit zu bringen um für sein Tun zu werben.

 Aber wie war der Spruch: "Reden ist Silber, Schweigen ist Gold"
 Wer so etwas Veröffentlicht wird immer auch auf Menschen mit Anderer Meinung treffen.:m
 Zahlen machen dann halt immer angreifbar.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Schönes kleines Flüsschen was Ihr da habt, Google machte es mir möglich mir da mal einen Eindruck zu verschaffen.
Ihr werdet es ja sicher früher oder später lesen.

Bei 40 Km Länge und 40m Breite, ergäbe sich dann ein Karpfenbesatz von etwa 30 Kg Ha.

Da werden viele Andere, das sicher problemlos mehrfach toppen.
Da werden auch schon mal einige Hundert kg Ha Karpfen besetzt werden.

Viel ist relativ...
In meiner Region kommen wir 2016 auf etwa 3Kg Karpfen Ha.
 (Was Vielen viel zu viel erscheint, weil viele sie nicht essen mögen und Spezis fürchten sie würden nicht mehr wachsen)

 (Grob überschlagen werden die gesamten Besatzaufwendungen im Beispiel je Ha 3 mal höher sein als bei uns)


----------



## Sneep (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Hallo,

Die ursprüngliche Frage lautete ja, ist der Besatz nachhaltig und nicht ist er vernünftig. Der Begriff "nachhaltig" bedeutet ja, dass ich nur so viel entnehme dass der Bestand nicht angegriffen wird und nur das darüber hinaus gehende abschöpfe. Ich entnehme bei der Nachhaltigkeit also etwas aus dem Gewässer. Beim Besatz tue ich aber genau das Gegenteil.

Ich habe zwar auch einen Ertrag, wenn ich die Besatzfische ein Jahr später mit höherem Gewicht wieder fange. Bei dem genannten Beispiel bin ich mir sicher, dass es einen negativen Ertrag gibt. Das heißt, ich besetze mehr als ich entnehme. Das ist bei sehr vielen Vereinen  der Fall, vor allen Dingen wenn große aber unproduktive Baggerseen bewirtschaftet werden.

Nachhaltigkeit ist aber eine begrenzte Entnahme.
Daher verbietet es sich den Begriff der Nachhaltigkeit zu benutzen.
Wie soll den ein Besatz nachhaltig sein? Nachhaltigkeit hat mit entnehmen zu tun. Ich bin nicht sicher ob jeder hier die Bedeutung des Wortes richtig versteht.

sneeP


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Na ja, das das nichts mit Nachhaltigkeit zu tun hat war doch so klar als wenn Thomas gefragt hätte, "Wie lange die Blaufase zwischen Rot und Grün bei einer Ampel sei."

Schmunzelnd habe ich dann diese Zeilen von UMüller gelesen.:q
Ganz klar super herausgearbeitet.#6



UMueller schrieb:


> Dieser Besatz mit fangreifen Fischen ist nur insofern nachhaltig das er immer wieder getätigt werden muss um die Bedürfnisse zu stillen.*Nachhaltig also für den Fischzüchter,*kann er doch auf die Bedürfnisse der Angler zählen.:q Nachhaltig bedeutet für viele Angler erst mal weiter was fangen zu können.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich noch zu deinem Beitragsjubiläum, wollte das eigentlich schon eher schreiben.

Vor allem sind es 2000 Beiträge die mehr oder weniger immer vor Korrektheit glänzen.#6

Ich schmiere da eher oft meine Gedanken in die Tastatur.
Habe aber einst nie gedacht das jemals so zu übertreiben, wie ich das dann doch tat.
Hätte nie gedacht das ich mal so viel schreiben würde, Ich der doch vorher kaum je etwas geschrieben hat.

Danke noch fürs Mut machen, da hast Du wirklich etwas angerichtet.:q:q
|wavey:


----------



## chef (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Ich bin seit 6.1.2016 der 2. Vorstand des genannten Vereins.
Alle Angaben des Berichts entsprechen den Tatsachen. Alle Besatzmaßnahmen waren rechtens. Wie bereits angemerkt, entsprechen die 40 km Fliesswasserstrecke ca 300 Ha. Also kann von "Überbesatz" keine Rede sein.
Vor dem Bachforellenbesatz wurde das Gewässer wie gesetzlich vorgeschrieben gesprerrt.
Der grossteil des Karpfenbesatzes, sowie der komplette Zanderbesatz(Z1 12 - 25 cm) war aus unserer vereinseigenen Teichanlage( 3 Teiche mit je 1 ha).
Gruss
*www.fv-weiden.de*


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

SUPER!!! Wusst ichs doch, dass das alles vor Veröffentlichung abgeklärt war!!

Und auch noch ein Boardie als Vereinscheffe da - passt!

DANKE für Info!!!


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Bei 300 Ha relativiert sich das dann weiter runter auf etwa 16 Kg Ha Karpfen.

 Sorry Ich halte es berechtigt so auf euren Zahlen herum zu reiten, weil viele es gar nicht gewohnt sind das mal in Relationen zu setzen.
 Die sehen die Menge und Art oder eben die Streckenlänge aber vergessen das es eher um die Fläche in Relation zur Fischmenge geht.

 Da kommen dann echte Knaller vor, ohne das es Ihnen dabei bewusst wird.

 Wenn da jährlich in einen (am Grund) toten Baggersee je ha 70+ Kg fangreife Zander im Jahr besetzt werden, oder je ha einige kg sehr kleine Aale besetzt werden ist das unglaublich viel.

 Ich kenne einige solche Fälle und habe ähnlichen Schwachsinn halt auch schon selbst miterlebt.
 Auch später wird nicht Jedem Bewusst das er überhaupt etwas falsch gemacht hätte.
 Warum sich nachfolgend Veränderungen einstellten, die Viele gar nicht bemerken, oder Fische nicht wuchsen, macht Sie zu oft auch nicht nachdenklich.

 Den Brüller brachte ein Verantwortlicher der dann zur NABU wechselte und nun vor der Besatzpraxis der Angler warnt, weil er wohl meint, das alle so wie er handeln.
 Er weiß ja wovon Er spricht.

 Gut, umgekehrt zieht eine Stimmung durchs Land die Besatz fast ähnlich übertrieben einseitig Ablehnt.
 Ich muss schon massiv für die 3 Kg Karpfen je ha eintreten, viele lehnen das so wie beim Hecht oder der R.F längst pauschal ab weil sie jemanden kennen der da mal etwas gelesen haben soll.
 Oft sind es gleichzeitig die gedankenlosesten Angler, die keine Probleme haben auch seltene Fische die man nicht unter Schutz stellt gezielt zu befischen und zu entnehmen.
 Die stehen dann am Wasser und sagen das sie es nicht gut finden wenn in einem 22ha See auch 50 kg Regenbogen besetzt werden, was sicher auch nicht so toll ist.
 Gleichzeitig finden sie nichts dabei, auf Lachs und Meerforelle zu fischen, die wir mit ungleich höheren Kosten besetzen.

 Sorry Jungs, erscheint mir berechtigt auch an die normalen Angler zu denken. Die sich eben auch schon über einen Karpfen, Schlei oder eine Forelle freuen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Sorry Jungs, erscheint mir berechtigt auch an die normalen Angler zu denken. Die sich eben auch schon über einen Karpfen, Schlei oder eine Forelle freuen.


#6#6#6#6


----------



## Hezaru (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Wie Franz schon geschrieben hat ist Besatz in Bayern nicht  genemigungsplichtig. Auser Weissfische in Fliesgewässern und ein paar Sonderfälle.
Vereine haben auch wirtschaftliche Zwänge und kleine Fische können oft wegen Kormoranen und Raubfischen nicht gesetzt werden.
Für mich ist dieser Besatz in Ordnung, nicht hoch für die Fläche.
Und von 3ha Aufzuchtweihern 3000 Karpfen und 2000 sehr gute Z1 ist schon ne Leistung. Die wissen schon was sie tun.
Nachhaltigkeit ist Nett, auser man geht davon Pleite.
Und Bernd, mit 3Kg Karpfen pro ha würde man dich bei uns Steinigen|rolleyes.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und - sind die anglerisch nachhaltig - also Fische zum fangen drin?
> :q:q



Die Kernfrage bezieht sich auf "Nachhaltigkeit".

Echte Nachhaltigkeit ist hier weit und breit nicht zu erkennen, und zwar schon völlig ohne Rücksicht auf die besetzten Arten und Mengen.
"Nachhaltig" bedeutet, nicht mehr zu entnehmen als auf natürlichem Wege nachwachsen kann. In dem Moment, wo man besetzt, ist es mit der Nachhaltigkeit schon vorbei. Man peppt den Bestand ja auf, um mehr entnehmen zu können, als natürlicherweise nachwachsen kann.

Das ganz ohne Wertung, sondern um den Begriff "Nachhaltigkeit" mal ins richtige Licht zu rücken.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Na, na - da scheint aber der Begriff " Nachhaltigkeit" verschieden interpretiert zu werden. Ich verstehe ihn so, dass eigentlich in einem Fließgewässer Karpfenbesatz nicht nachhaltig ist, weil sich in aller Regel der Karpfen nicht weiter vermehrt, also ständig Nachbesatz notwendig ist.
Dennoch: In der Oberpfalz gehört sich der Karpfen ins Fliesgewässer, so wie die Kirche in das Dorf  !


----------



## fishhawk (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Hallo,

@chef



> *Vor* dem Bachforellenbesatz wurde das Gewässer wie gesetzlich vorgeschrieben gesprerrt.



Ich hoffe das war ein Tippfehler, nicht dass du noch Probleme wegen Verstoßes gegen die AVFiG bekommst.



> § 14 Fischen nach Besatzmaßnahmen
> 
> Innerhalb von zwei Wochen, in geschlossenen Gewässern im Sinn von Art. 2 Nrn. 1 und 2 BayFiG innerhalb von vier Wochen *nach einer Besatzmaßnahme*



Ansonsten denke ich, dass euere Mitglieder sicher mit euerer Arbeit zufrieden sind. Beim nächsten Mal würde das trotzdem nicht unbedingt publik machen. 

Nachhaltigkeit heißt nach meiner Definition, dass der Verein alles dafür tut, dass nachfolgenden Generationen immer noch mindestens genauso gute Möglichkeiten haben in den betroffen Gewässern Fische zu fangen und das Angeln zu genießen wie heute.


----------



## chef (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Ob der Besatz "nachhaltig" ist, liegt im Auge des Betrachters.
Meiner Meinung liegt hier kein Überbesatz vor.
Allerdings will ein Verein wie der Unsere(2016: ca 450 Mitglieder, ca 210 Jahreskarten und zig Tageskarten) auch zufriedene Angler. Denn von diesen finanziert sich der Verein. Und mit finanzieren meine ich nicht nur Besatz, sondern auch die extrem hohen Pachtkosten und diverse Nebenkosten an die keiner denkt.
Das Argument mit dem Kormoran ist schon sehr richtig. K2 setzen = Kormoran füttern.... Nicht immer und überall, aber in unseren grossen Gewässern schon. In unseren Kiessgruben bringt K2 Besatz eh kaum was, viel zu wenig Ertrag, wachsen nicht(sehr langsam) ab und dienen zusätzlich als teures Hecht u Wallerfutter.
Alles nicht so einfach Leute, kann ich euch sagen...


----------



## Hezaru (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

:qRalle, zu diesem verlogenen Begriff "Nachhaltigkeit"
Bei uns in B. verwaltet der LVB die Staatlichen Fischereirechte im Auftrag der Finanzbehörden.
Da sollen die oberen (Bund, Länder) erstmal anfangen bei Fischereirechten nachhaltig zu bewirtschaften (ohne jede Rücksicht auf Finanziele Verluste).
Wenn das alles Perfekt ist können sie ja mal bei den kleinen Vereinen und Privatgewässern weitermachen. Natürlich nur im Rahmen der Gesetze, Schutz des Eigentums etz...
Ich hab vor kurzen eine Dose Heringe aus Nachhaltiger Fischerei und noch nem Umweltsiegel verspeist und erstmal heftig lachen müssen..:q


----------



## fishhawk (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Hallo,

@chef

Wenn die Zahlen nicht an die Öffentlichkeit gelangt wären, müsstet ihr euch hier nicht rechtfertigen und den ganzen Stuss anhören.

Aus meiner Sicht habt ihr nichts verkehrt gemacht, aber wenn ihr selbst von Anglern schon angefeindet werdet, was erwartet euch dann erst von der "Gegenseite".

Trotzdem viel Erfolg für die Zukunft


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Und Bernd, mit 3Kg Karpfen pro ha würde man dich bei uns Steinigen|rolleyes.


 Kann ich mir denken.
 Nur war das bei uns nicht einmal mehr ein echter Zielfisch.
 Aal, Zander, Brachse und Wandersalmoniden sind wohl eher die Zielfische.

 Wobei das für eine Vereinsgemeinschaft gilt wo Wir zig Arten in unterschiedlichen Gewässer besetzen. 

 In 2 Vereinseigenen wird etwas unter 10 Kg Ha besetzt wobei Wir da etwas rumexperimentiert haben was Größe, Zeitpunkt und Herkunft betrifft.
 Nun stöhnen die Experten, weil wieder reichlich Karpfen da sind.


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @chef
> 
> ...


 
 Er ist doch gar nicht angefeindet worden, selbst die Karpfengegner haben sich da nicht weiter zu geäußert.

 In Foren nicht gleich zerrissen und angegriffen zu werden, ist mehr als manches Lob.:q


----------



## Hezaru (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Hallo Chef,
ich bin aus dem südlichen Nürnberger Raum und wir haben hier Pachtpreise die sich andere nicht vorstellen können. Einige Nbg. Vereine haben ja auch Gewässer weit in der Oberpfalz.
Wir nicht.
Wir haben einige flache Karpfenweiher. Die werden auch vollgehaun. Die Speisekarpfenangler finanzieren den Verein. Die Baggerseen werden eher extensiv bewirtschaftet da wenig Nahrung vorhanden ist(leider Teuer).
Forellenbäche mit Bafo.
Fluss eher extensiv.
Wir haben auch etliche Kleingräben und Stillgewässer ohne jeden Besatz und Angelei.


----------



## Hezaru (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> In Foren nicht gleich zerrissen und angegriffen zu werden, ist mehr als manches Lob.:q


 
Und am Anfang etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.
In Bayern gibt es da nen Spruch "Net Gschimpft is gnuch globt"
Ich Übersetze:
"Nicht geschimpft ist genug gelobt":m
Muss man alles etwas locker sehen..
Aber wenn du bei uns Besatzwart würdest hät ich doch gern ein Kilo kleine Runde, zehn mittlere und drei eckige Grosse


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Und am Anfang etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.
> In Bayern gibt es da nen Spruch "Net Gschimpft is gnuch globt"
> Ich Übersetze:
> "Nicht geschimpft ist genug gelobt":m
> ...



 Ich war mal auf einen Boot mit einem Skipper mit den wir uns nicht verständigen könnten.
 War eine seltsame Stimmung.
Dann bissen Fische, und von da an ging´es auch ohne Worte.
 Wir haben uns dann blendend verstanden.

 Sorry, ich komme halt aus dem Fischereirechtlichen Ausland.
 Trotz Sekundenlangen Bemühens, war es mir nicht mögliche Deinen letzten Satz zu verstehen.http://www.bing.com/translator/?to=&from=&ref=IE8Activity


 Kein Wunder das selbst die Wanderfische aus dem Bergland fliehen sobald sie das 1-2 Jahre dort erlebten. zurück kehren sie nur zum Urlaub machen und um Spaß zu haben.
 Vielleicht erklärt das ja auch warum so viele Fische bergaufsehen und dabei kaum merklich den Kopf hin und her bewegen.:m
 Ok, ich gebe auf, ich kann mit dem Satz nicht viel Anfangen.
 Vermutlich dreht es sich um Bier und 1000...ne.

 Spaß beiseite.
 Wir haben hier etwa 1000 ha und hier wollen sie mehrheitlich keine R.F oder viele Karpfen.
 Da bin ich nur Teil der Gemeinschaft und bei kaum 50€/ha Fischbesatz muss man sich das dann auch etwas einteilen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*



Hezaru schrieb:


> :qRalle, zu diesem verlogenen Begriff "Nachhaltigkeit"
> Bei uns in B. verwaltet der LVB die Staatlichen Fischereirechte im Auftrag der Finanzbehörden.
> Da sollen die oberen (Bund, Länder) erstmal anfangen bei Fischereirechten nachhaltig zu bewirtschaften (ohne jede Rücksicht auf Finanziele Verluste).
> Wenn das alles Perfekt ist können sie ja mal bei den kleinen Vereinen und Privatgewässern weitermachen. Natürlich nur im Rahmen der Gesetze, Schutz des Eigentums etz...
> Ich hab vor kurzen eine Dose Heringe aus Nachhaltiger Fischerei und noch nem Umweltsiegel verspeist und erstmal heftig lachen müssen..:q



Kaum ein Begriff wird so vergewaltigt wie "Nachhaltigkeit". Jedoch muss man ganz klar feststellen, dass die Masse Mensch auf unserem Planeten gar nicht mehr "nachhaltig" satt zu bekommen ist.


----------



## chef (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Ich seh das hier auch nicht als Anfeindung. Das hier sind die Fakten!
Es ist ne Illusion, wenn man meint, man könnte einen Verein mit so vielen Anglern allein über den natürlichen Ertrag bewirtschaften. Da auch bei uns im Verein ein gewisser Teil aus
Kochtopfanglern besteht(gar nicht negativ gemeint), muss das was rauskommt auch wieder rein.Sonst sind die nicht mehr lange im Verein!
 Gerade beim Karpfen, wo kaum eine (nennenswerte)natürliche Reproduktion stattfindet. Ebenso bei der Forelle.Und am 1. Mai wollen halt "alle" möglichst einfach ihre 2 Forellen fangen....Tradition u so... Sonst ist das Gemaule gross.....Will ich nicht weiter kommentieren ;-)
Hechtbesatz haben wir zB seit letztem jahr komplett eingestellt, weil unnötig. Steht bei uns im Fluss alle 5m einer.
Seit der Biber bei uns in Massen vorkommt, sind die Hechte auch in grosser zahl und zT auch Stückgrösse in unseren kleinen Bächen. Vor 2 Jahren einer mit 93 cm in nem 3m breiten und 50 cm tiefen Bach der Forellenregion.


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

@Chef
 Da liegen wir bei vielen Gedanken sehr dicht zusammen.
 Das kann ich nach den 2 Beiträgen schon erkennen.
 Das auch offen zu Vertreten scheint bei Dier Chefsache zu sein.#6


----------



## chef (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

@bernd2000
thx


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*



chef schrieb:


> Ich seh das hier auch nicht als Anfeindung. Das hier sind die Fakten!
> Es ist ne Illusion, wenn man meint, man könnte einen Verein mit so vielen Anglern allein über den natürlichen Ertrag bewirtschaften. Da auch bei uns im Verein ein gewisser Teil aus
> Kochtopfanglern besteht(gar nicht negativ gemeint), muss das was rauskommt auch wieder rein.Sonst sind die nicht mehr lange im Verein!
> Gerade beim Karpfen, wo kaum eine (nennenswerte)natürliche Reproduktion stattfindet. Ebenso bei der Forelle.Und am 1. Mai wollen halt "alle" möglichst einfach ihre 2 Forellen fangen....Tradition u so... Sonst ist das Gemaule gross.....Will ich nicht weiter kommentieren ;-)
> ...



Wieso empfindest Du es als Anfeindung, wenn ich den Begriff "Nachhaltigkeit" erkläre? Bei echter Nachhaltigkeit muss man halt die Fangmenge oder die Zahl der Angler begrenzen. Ich sage nicht, dass man dies tun sollte, jedoch darf man, wenn nicht, halt dann den Begriff Nachhaltigkeit nicht verwenden.

Was ihr macht ist "put and take " nichts anderes. Ich bewerte das nicht, stelle nur fest.


----------



## chef (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wieso empfindest Du es als Anfeindung, wenn ich den Begriff "Nachhaltigkeit" erkläre?.


 					Zitat von *chef* 

 
 				Ich seh das hier auch *nicht* als Anfeindung. Das hier sind die Fakten!


----------



## BERND2000 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Ich meine unter nachhaltiger Fischerei, versteht man das man nur so wenig entnimmt, das man das ewig weiter machen kann.
 Eine sehr theoretische Vorstellung, die halt ihre Grundlage in der Nutzung echter Wildfischbestände hat.

 Gleichzeitig oft naive und veraltet, weil sie die Art als unveränderlich und den Erhalt der Lebensgrundlagen voraussetzt, gleichzeitig aber auch kaum durch Regellungen zu gewährleisten
 Passt oft immer weniger in die Moderne Welt, der  schwer zu regulierenden  Überfischung. Auch einer Moderneren Welt , wo in der Natur nichts über ist, Arten sich genetisch verändern und leider der Erhalt vieler Arten oft durch Hilfe überhaupt gewährleistet wird. 

 Wer das vertritt sollte oft mit Weißfischen und Barsch zufrieden sein und allgemein nichts gegen drastische Einschränkungen des Angelns haben.

 Die einzige nachhaltige Form von Besatz ist die der An oder Wiederansiedlung, aber auch das sicher nicht im Dauerzustand über Jahre.

 Mann kann das natürlich auch weiterauslegen.
 Da kommen wir dann in den Bereich einer nachhaltigen Bewirtschaftung.
 (Ich denke die hatte Thomas auch gemeint)
 Also eine Bewirtschaftung die so ausgelegt ist das die Grundlagen erhalten bleiben, also nicht bleibend  geschädigt werden.
 Da kann man dann Besatzfische auch regelmäßig besetzen.
 Einmal sicher um Ihren Zugewinn zu ernten, aber auch um z.B bestehende Probleme im Sinne des Natur und Artenschutzes auszugleichen.
 Viele Wanderfischprojekte haben so begonnen, sind es oft heute noch, bis eben die Grundlagen einer echten Ansiedlung aber auch der Genetik wieder stimmen.
 Das ist halt der Bereich wo man aktiv auch mit Besatz eingreift, anstatt es einfach sich  selbst zu überlassen.
 Ich denke es ist vertretbar, schon weil wir kaum noch natürliche Bedingungen haben und gleichzeitig auch viel zu viele Menschen leben und leben wollen.
 ---------------------------------------------------
 Dann kommt meine persönliche  Trennlinie.
 Wo ich eben gegen falschen oder übermäßigen Besatz versuche Stimmung zu machen.#c
 ---------------------------------------------------
 Nur weil viele Menschen etwas wollen, haben sie noch lange kein Recht Andersdenkenden und möglicherweise vielen nachfolgenden Generationen die Grundlagen zu zerstören.

 Wobei selbst ein viel zu hoher Besatz selten  nachhaltige Schäden an den Grundlagen verursachen wird, der Fehler wird sich meist selbst ausheilen auch wenn das schon mal viele Jahre dauern kann.(Karpfen z.B)

 Kritischer ist es sicher bei heimischen Arten zu betrachten, wo dann die Besatzfische die Genetik der Art schädigen können.
 Da kann die Hilfe einer gefährdeten Art schnell zum weiteren Problem werden und sie zusätzlich weiter schwächen.
 Oder die getrennten genetischen Entwicklungslinien für immer vermischen.
 Solchen Fragen brauchte man sich früher nicht stellen, weil da das Wissen fehlte.
 Darum ist die Frage ob man früher wohl alles falsch machte und heutige Spinner das nicht nur Übertreiben auch Blödsinn. Früher wusste man es einfach nicht besser, heute schon.
 Ähnlich ist das auch beim Besatz neuer Arten, die lange als Verbesserung der Nutzung stets als Verbesserung versucht worden.
 Die Einführung der Zander war z.b eine deutliche und nachhaltige Verbesserung der Nutzung, umgekehrt   war die Wollhandkrabbe bislang² ein störender Nachteil der Nutzung.
 Dem barschartigen Leitfisch der Kaulbarsch/Flunderregion werden beide Einwanderer nicht gefallen haben. 

 Heute betrachtet man das im Sinne des Naturschutzes kritisch, der ja nichts ist, als den Menschen folgender Generationen die Möglichkeiten zu erhalten.


 Da hängen wir momentan zwischen den Stühlen.
 Der Mensch denkt nicht in Generationen und Menschen versuchen immer alles zu verbessern.
 Stillstand schätzen wir gar nicht.
 Schlimmer noch, wir nehmen in der Regel auch nur die Dinge wahr die uns von Interesse erscheinen.
 So wissen die meisten Angler wohl kaum, was dort in Ihrem Hausgewässer für Arten leben.
 Er wird die Veränderungen kaum bemerken, selbst wenn dort Kleinfischarten verschwinden.
 Für son Kinderkram verlieren Erwachsene oft den Blick, wir lernen Zielorientiert zu ticken.
 Da können sich Vogelbeobachter ruhig vom Vogel zum Naturschutz umbenennen, sie werden vorrangig weiter Vögel beobachten und schützen wollen.
 Ihre Vorstellungen beim Kormoran sind da ähnlich, wie die einiger Angler die viel zu oft auch nur an Ihre Lieblinge denken. Ein Zuviel kommt für sie gar nicht in Betracht.

 Wir sollten uns also immer auch bemühen, Rücksicht zu üben, auch wenn es schwerfällt.


 Sorry, nach der Trennlinie habe ich verzettelt.
 Ich sende das jetzt einfach mal so, aber das Ganze ist viel zu umfangreich für mich um das in Kurzform zu bringen.



 bislang²: Weil die Krabbe  in Ihrer Heimat sehr beliebt und teuer ist.
 Sie hat also das Zeug auch für uns noch Wertvoll im sinne der Nutzung werden, ist es teilweise gar schon.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Lese die Beträge erst jetzt. Ich frage mich, wieso jeder kleine Verein solche Besatzmaßnahmen veröffentlichen muss und somit u.U. ein gefundes Fressen für Angelgegner liefert.
Vielleicht ist manchmal Klappe halten besser.
Ich halte den Besatz weder für nachhaltig noch besonders umweltbewusst.


----------



## hecht99 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Hallo Leute, da ich selbst in der Vorstandschaft eines Fischereivereins bin will ich euch mal einen kurzen Denkanstoß geben (Ich mache allerdings keine Angaben und Wertungen zu irgendwelchen Besatzmaßnahmen, nur als Beispiel, welche Überlegungen getroffen werden müssen):

Bei uns in der Gegend hat der durchschnittliche Angelverein Baggerseen und Weiher mit einer Gesamtfläche von ca. 10 - 20 Hektar. Es werden so ungefähr 100 Jahreskarten und einige Tageskarten verkauft. Wenn ich mal davon ausgehe das jeder im gesamten Jahr 2 Hechte und 2 Zander fangen soll wären das ungefähr 200 Hechte und 200 Zander über dem Schonmaß. 10 - 20 ha müssten rein theoretisch 400 maßige Raubfische pro Jahr produzieren! Wenn man davon ausgeht das die 3 bis 4fache Menge an Nachwuchsfischen vorhanden ist so kommt man auf ungefähr 2000 Raubfische. Ein Gewässer mit 20 Hektar kann nie eine derart hohe Produktivität haben. 
Jeder der 100 Angler will im Jahr 15 Karpfen und 5 Schleien für die Pfanne fangen. Das bedeutet es sind 3500 kg Karpfen und Schleien nötig. 
Ein Raubfisch benötigt um 1 kg zuzulegen 3 - 5 Kg Weißfisch (je nach Nachschlagewerk) Dann rechnen wir mal wenn jeder Raubfisch ein halbes Kilo zulegen soll 2 kg mal 2000 Raubfische. Das wären 4000kg Weißfische pro Jahr. Dazu kommen noch die zurückgesetzten Laichkarpfen (gut ausgedrückt oder?)

Was ich damit eigentlich nur sagen will auch wenn das alles ein wenig scharf rüberkommen mag:

Ein nachhaltiger Besatz ist erst ab einer gewissen Gewässergröße möglich. Kaum ein Vereinsgewässer ist produktiv genug um einen nachhaltigen Fischbestand zu kreieren. Leider sieht es in der Praxis oft so aus, dass fangfähige Fische besetzt werden müssen! Mit weniger Anglern ist es aber vereinswirtschaftlich nicht möglich diese Gewässergröße zu erhalten, bewirtschaften und zu pflegen. Das Kartenkonitgent ist natürlich von der Kreisverwaltungsbehörde genehmigt.

Zudem liegt es oft auch noch an der Unvernuft gewisser Mitglieder, die Raubfische einfach Schlucken lassen usw.

 Alle die an den großen Naturseen und Flüssen unseres Landes angeln meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! Aber bedenkt mal das was ich geschrieben habe bevor ihr über andere urteilt.


----------



## Sneep (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Hallo,

Nachhaltigkeit kann man sehr schnell herstellen. 
Es gibt eine Stellschraube, mit der das sehr gut möglich ist. Wird der Fischerei aber nicht gefallen, ja in der Wurzel zerstören. 
Diese Stellschraube ist die Begrenzung der Mitgliederzahlen.
An dieser Schraube müsste man aber sehr kräftig drehen. So kräftig, dass es blutet.  Auch auch das  übelsten Loch kann ich so nachhaltig bewirtschaften.

Dann geraten die Vereine in eine tödliche Klemme. Sie werden dann zwischen Mitgliederbegrenzung und den steigenden Pachtpreisen zerquetscht. Diese Tendenz ist bereits an einigen Salmonidenbächen der Eifel zu sehen. Wer -zig tausende Euro Pacht zahlen muss, ist gezwungen, viele Mitglieder aufzunehmen. Dann reichen aber sehr bald die produzierten Fische nicht mehr für alle und der LKW der Fischzucht bringt monatlich neue fangfähige Forellen.

Wenn also gesagt wird, es sei nicht möglich unsere kaputten Gewässer nachhaltig zu bewirtschaften, stimme ich dieser Schlussfolgerung nicht zu.
Ich behaupte im Gegenteil, es geht sogar sehr gut.

Das sollten wir uns aber nicht wünschen.

snEEp


----------



## chef (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Diese Stellschraube ist die Begrenzung der Mitgliederzahlen.
> ...


So schauts aus!


----------



## hecht99 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Das von Sneep und Chef angesprochene mit den Pachtzahlen hatte ich mit erhalten, pflegen und bewirtschaften gemeint. Um diverse Gewässergrößen mit Pacht, Unterhalt und Pflege finanzieren zu können, ist mit den gängigen Preisen halt eine gewisse Mitgliederzahl notwendig.


----------



## BERND2000 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, da ich selbst in der Vorstandschaft eines Fischereivereins bin will ich euch mal einen kurzen Denkanstoß geben (Ich mache allerdings keine Angaben und Wertungen zu irgendwelchen Besatzmaßnahmen, nur als Beispiel, welche Überlegungen getroffen werden müssen):
> 
> Bei uns in der Gegend hat der durchschnittliche Angelverein Baggerseen und Weiher mit einer Gesamtfläche von ca. 10 - 20 Hektar. Es werden so ungefähr 100 Jahreskarten und einige Tageskarten verkauft. Wenn ich mal davon ausgehe das jeder im gesamten Jahr 2 Hechte und 2 Zander fangen soll wären das ungefähr 200 Hechte und 200 Zander über dem Schonmaß. 10 - 20 ha müssten rein theoretisch 400 maßige Raubfische pro Jahr produzieren! Wenn man davon ausgeht das die 3 bis 4fache Menge an Nachwuchsfischen vorhanden ist so kommt man auf ungefähr 2000 Raubfische. Ein Gewässer mit 20 Hektar kann nie eine derart hohe Produktivität haben.
> Jeder der 100 Angler will im Jahr 15 Karpfen und 5 Schleien für die Pfanne fangen. Das bedeutet es sind 3500 kg Karpfen und Schleien nötig.
> ...


 
 Falsch.
 Was Du beschreibst ist die Bewirtschaftung eines P&T Angelteiches.

 Das da Konflikte mit dem Naturschutz entstehen ist klar.
 Da  müssen die lieben 100 Mitglieder halt lernen das sie solche Fischmengen nicht erwarten können.
 Zur Not sollten sie sich dann Gedanken über C&R machen, anstatt einfach immer mehr zu besetzen.

 Sollen sie doch gleich beim Züchter angeln und nach KG bezahlen.

 Böse Worte?........ja.
 Genau das ist die Begründung, mit der man oft so richtig Mist baut.
 Bei deinen gezeigten Wissen mit Vorsatz.!!!!
 Ist ja auch kein eigener Fehler wenn die Behörde da 100 Berechtigungen erlaubt.
 Dann fangen die 100 eben zusammen nur noch 20 Hechte +10 Zander.

 (Ich denke den Naturschutzauftrag haben einige immer noch nicht mitbekommen, für sie gilt "Bei uns nicht weil...)

 Ok Ich bin ja noch nicht einmal extrem, würde aber wenn es mein See wäre und ich von solchen Besatzmengen hören würde, denken das war es. Vermutlich könnte man da Verträge gar fristlos kündigen.


----------



## fishhawk (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Hallo,

wie man ein Gewässer bewirtschaftet hängt m.E. von mehreren Faktoren ab. Zwischen künstlich angelegten Angelteichen und Naturgewässern sehe ich da schon Unterschiede. 



> Weiher mit einer Gesamtfläche von ca. 10 - 20 Hektar.


Warum sollte man einen  Angelteich nicht als Produktionsgewässser nutzen dürfen?

Falls für ein Gewässer tatsächlich eine nachhaltige Nutzung vorgeschrieben sein sollte, könnte man verschiedene Maßnahmen ergreifen.



> Diese Stellschraube ist die Begrenzung der Mitgliederzahlen.



Stellschraube Nr 1 müsste doch wohl eher die Begrenzung der Fangmengen sein.

Stellschraube Nr. 2 dann die Begrenzung der Angeltage pro Mitglied.

Oder gehen alle Mitglieder gleich oft angeln und fangen gleich viel Fisch?

Wenn das nicht hilft, müsste dann wahrscheinlich wirklich die Anzahl der Mitglieder begrenzt werden.



> Zudem liegt es oft auch noch an der Unvernuft gewisser Mitglieder, die Raubfische einfach Schlucken lassen usw.



Kann man tatenlos zuschauen oder bestimmte Angelmethoden/Köder eben beschränken oder verbieten, wenn nichts anderes hilft.



> Sollen sie doch gleich beim Züchter angeln und nach KG bezahlen



Ich denke auch oft, warum in meinem Verein die fangfähigen Fische eigentlich noch gesetzt werden. Wenn man die gleich an die Fleischmacher verteilen würde, könnte man viel Arbeit, Zeit und Kosten sparen.

Und in manchen Gewässern könnte sich vielleicht auch wieder ein vernünftiger Bestand mit ausgewogener Altersstruktur entwickeln.

Leider hält man in meinem Stammverein nichts von Jahreslimits, dafür sehr viel von stetigem Nachschub an fangfähigen Fischen.

Hat dazu geführt, dass ich viele Gewässer so gut wie gar nicht mehr befische. An unserem "Rentnerteich" war ich sogar noch nie.


----------



## KxKx2 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Bernd , wieso gehst du denn überhaupt noch fischen?
 C-R ist bei uns verboten. Überlege einmal, aus was für einen Grund dürfen wir überhaupt noch fischen?
 Ich bezahle viel Geld fürs Angeln, und dafür möchte ich auch etwas fangen, was ich gemeinsam mit meinen Angelkumpanen räuchern und beim gemütlichen Bier verspeisen kann.
 Außerdem, wie sollte das ohne ordentlichen Besatz funktionieren bei 10000 Mitglieder+ ca.1000 Gastkarten-Urlauber, Kormorane, Reusenfischer?
 Kein Wunder das die Forellenpuffs und Carpodroms soviel Zulauf in den letzten Jahren gehabt haben:m

 Ich bin jedenfalls in einem Verein, da wird der größte Teil von den Mitgliedsbeiträgen für Fischbesatz augegeben  und besetzt soviel, das die Angler auch etwas fangen und darum dreht sich doch das ganze Angeln#hKannst ja einmal eine Umfrage starten#h


----------



## Laichzeit (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Warum sollte man einen  Angelteich nicht als Produktionsgewässser nutzen dürfen?



Knackpunkt der Sache ist leider, dass das Produktionsgewässer des Angelteichs der örtliche Fischzüchter ist, während es im nicht- oder mäßig besetzten See das Gewässer selbst ist.
Wenn man, als Beispiel, 500kg fangfähigen Fisch auf 10ha besetzt und davon 400kg wieder fängt, ist das Ergebnis ganz passabel und ich vermute, viele Puff-Vereinsgewässer unterbieten das aufgrund von Kormoran und Krankheiten unter den Fischen.
Rein rechnerisch ergibt sich so ein Hektarertrag von -10 kg. Von Produktionsgewässer kann also in vielen Fällen nicht die Rede sein.


----------



## Sneep (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Zitat Fishhawk

Falls für ein Gewässer tatsächlich eine nachhaltige Nutzung  vorgeschrieben sein sollte, könnte man verschiedene Maßnahmen ergreifen.

Hallo,
 Der Gesetzgeber geht davon aus, dass die Gewässer alle nachhaltig befischt werden. 
Da werden nicht ein paar wertvolle Gewässer festgelegt und im Rest braucht das niemanden zu interessieren.
Zwei Bestimmungen dienen in erster Linie dazu das sicher zu stellen (hier am Beispiel NRW)

1. Besatz ist nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen erlaubt:

a) zum Ausgleich bei beeinträchtigter natürlicher    Fortpflanzung einer Fischart,

b) zur Wiederansiedlung ursprünglich heimischer Fischarten,

c) nach Fischsterben,

d) zum Erstbesatz in neugeschaffenen Gewässern,

2. Pachtverträge müssen eine Obergrenze der auszugebenden Angelscheine enthalten. Fehlt diese im Pachtvertrag, so hat die UFB diese Zahl einzutragen.

Das ist bereits alles geltendes Recht. 

Zum Glück wird das bis jetzt nicht wirklich durchgesetzt. Wie will man dann noch einen Rotaugen oder Karpfenbesatz begründen? Mit gestörter Fortpflanzung? Bei einer Art, die hier in aller Regel nicht reproduziert und einer Art wo ich mir Gedanken machen sollte wenn nicht mal mehr das Rotauge bei mir  reproduziert.

SnEEp


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

wenn sich da die Vereine in NRW wirklich dran halten würden, wären schon viele Fischzüchter pleite.......
:g:g:g


----------



## Sneep (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Hallo,

sag ich doch.

Entscheidend ist oft nicht, was im Gesetz steht, sondern wo gerade der argumentative Frontverlauf ist.
Die Behörde vor Ort sieht ja auch wie die Situationen des Vereines ist und versucht nach meiner Beobachtung oft zu einer praxisgerechten Lösung zu kommen.

Man kann aber sehr schnell dass mit den Pleite gegangenen Fischzuchten Realität werden lassen. Die Werkzeuge dazu sind da und liegen griffbereit.
Da reicht dann eine Anweisung des jeweiligen Ministeriums die jetzige Praxis zu beenden.

sneeP


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Man kann aber sehr schnell dass mit den Pleite gegangenen Fischzuchten Realität werden lassen. Die Werkzeuge dazu sind da und liegen griffbereit.
> Da reicht dann eine Anweisung des jeweiligen Ministeriums die jetzige Praxis zu beenden.


....daher weg mit diesen Nachaltigkeits- und Schützerfanatikern in Bürokratie und bei der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie (oft genug das gleiche ...), wenns um Kulturlandschaften wie deutsche Gewässer geht, bevors zu spät ist...


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> Bernd , wieso gehst du denn überhaupt noch fischen?
> ----------------------------------
> C-R ist bei uns verboten. Überlege einmal, aus was für einen Grund dürfen wir überhaupt noch fischen?
> I



Ich gehe nicht fischen, ich gehe gerne Angeln.
Würde ich fischen, käme es mir vorrangig darauf an die Truhe zu füllen oder auf Fangmenge zu machen.
Ich suche mir meine Herausforderungen und erfreue mich an Natur und auch mal einem Erfolg.
Doofe Beifänge wie gute Aale versuche ich zu vermeiden zur Not müsste ich sie verschenken.
Wobei Ich Bekannten so auch gerne Mal eine Freude mache.
Da setz ich nicht viel zurück, nehm aber auch nur wenig mit und erfreue mich an Einzeltieren.
Die aber sind mir dann oft viel zu selten um sie dann zu entnehmen.
Ich erfreue mich am Traum und der Natur und selten am Erfolg.
Würde ich Fischen, dann könnte ich wohl auch heute noch Listen vollmachen, aber was soll ich mit 100 Aalen oder einer Truhe Karpfen, Hecht und Zander.
 (Für Fotoalben gilt es ähnlich)
Auf den Kinderkram habe ich keine Lust mehr, so haben viele begonnen, ich auch.

---------------------
Ja der Tierschutz ist schon problematisch.|supergri

Ich stehe da offen zu das ich ein Gegner dieser Tierschutzgerechten Auslegung bin, das Angeln fischen zur Nahrungsgewinnung zu sein hat.
Sie schadet dem gewissenhaften Umgang, weil sie schräge Auslegungen fördert.
Seltsam ist nur das sie dem Naturschutz in Wahrheit rechtlich gleichwertig ist.
P&T Besatz im großen Stiel verstößt aber gegen beide Gesetze.
Vom Tierschutz her bräuchte man sie dann ja nicht mehr aussetzen und könnte sich das Angeln auch sparen.
Vom Naturschutz her könnte man es als Umweltvergehen betrachten was viel zu oft Schäden verursacht.

Warum gehst Du fischen.
Fisch gibt es billig im Supermarkt, räuchern kann man sie auch im Garten.

Übrings zahlst Du wohl eher wenig Geld und in einem 10 000 Angler verein wird Besatzfische auch nur einen kleinen Teil der Kosten stellen.
Pachten, Veranstaltungen, Verwaltung, Aufwendungen werden sicher mehr kosten.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Heyho,

Wenn man das hier durchliest, könnte man glatt glauben, das 90% der deutschen Angler ihren Angelschein entweder geerbt, gefunden oder aber nie ne Prüfung gemacht haben |kopfkrat.

Jeder Fischbesatz legitimiert sich ausschliesslich durch die Hegeverpflichtung (der Pächter hat für einen, *dem Gewässer entsprechenden, artenreichen und gesunden Fischbestand zu sorgen usw. *).

Der zweite wichtige Begriff ist das *Hegeziel. *Und das ist grundsätzlich immer dasselbe: die, dem Gewässertyp entsprechenden Fische sollen ihre Art irgendwann ohne Hilfe des Menschen erhalten können..

Deshalb ist z.B. Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen grundsätzlich nur zum "Bestandsaufbau" erlaubt.
 Was manche Angler da gerne hätten und leider auch oft machen, ist komplett zweitrangig und, wie von Sneep schon angeschnitten, allein vom guten Willen der zuständigen Behörde abhängig.

btw "hecht99": würden die Jungs in den LRÄ überall das Verhältnis Gewässerfläche : Vereinsmitglieder durchrechnen, müsste sich wahrscheinlich die Hälfte der deutschen Angelvereine auflösen oder Leute rausschmeißen.

@Thomas Frage: mit nachhaltig hat dieser Besatz natürlich gar nix zu tun .


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Hallo,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage an die Spezialisten bezüglich der Reproduktion, bzw. Nichtreproduktion, von Karpfen in unseren Gewässern.
Mein Vater hatte so von Mitte der 1960er bis Mitte der 1970er zwei Weiher in Pacht. Mehr zur eigenen Nutzung und ohne große kommerzielle Interessen. Die Weiher lagen sehr schön, am Waldrand mit einem kleinen Bächlein als Zufluss. Der eine war etwa 6000 und der andere etwa 2000 Quadratmeter groß, die Tiefe betrug im Schnitt einen guten Meter, am Mönch knappe zwei Meter. Besetzt wurden sie im Frühjahr hauptsächlich mit K2, einige K3 waren aber immer dabei. Dazu kamen noch Schleien. Im Herbst, beim Abfischen waren jedes Jahr Unmengen von kleinen Karpfen (kleine Schleien auch) vorhanden. Die Karpfen haben also jedes Jahr dort Nachwuchs produziert.
Meine Frage wäre: unter welchen Umständen, pflanzen sich Karpfen bei uns fort? 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

mach doch dazu ein eigenes Thema auf.
Danke.


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Meine Frage wäre: unter welchen Umständen, pflanzen sich Karpfen bei uns fort?
> 
> Petri Heil
> 
> Lajos



Das hängt von vielen Faktoren ab, auch vom Karpfen selbst.
Die (halb)- wilden Karpfen im Bodensee laichen ab ca. 17-18°C, ein Spiegelkarpfen aus der Zucht braucht 3-4°C mehr.
Junge Karpfen müssen anschließend quasi im Futter stehen, damit sie vor dem Winter ein bestimmtes Gewicht erreichen (50g?), sonst verhungern sie in der kalten Jahreszeit.
Wenn man 0+ Fische im Teich findet, heißt das also nicht, dass sie sich unbedingt selbst erhalten können.
Je früher der Karpfen laicht, desto größer sind die Chancen, dass die jungen Karpfen übern Winter kommen.


----------



## Sneep (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....daher weg mit diesen Nachaltigkeits- und Schützerfanatikern in Bürokratie und bei der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie (oft genug das gleiche ...), wenns um Kulturlandschaften wie deutsche Gewässer geht, bevors zu spät ist...



Hallo,

da mach ich mit!

Jetzt muss ich nur noch wissen, wann geht es los und wer macht sonst noch mit?.:q

Das sind Aussagen, die kommen gut an, bringen uns aber auch nicht weiter. Das ist wie beim Kormoran.
 Auf der HV muss nur einer rufen "Tod dem Kormoran", der ist schon gewählt. Dann  passiert 1 Jahr nichts, bis zur nächsten Aufregung.
Besonders leicht gehen solche Aussagen von den Lippen, wenn man sicher sein kann das niemals selber umsetzen zu müssen.

sneEp


----------



## MarkusZ (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*



> *Jeder* Fischbesatz legitimiert sich ausschliesslich durch die Hegeverpflichtung





> Der Gesetzgeber geht davon aus, dass die Gewässer *alle nachhaltig* befischt werden.



Ihr habt ja sicher alle Fischereigesetze und Verordnungen der einzelnen Bundesländer gelesen, bevor ihr solche oberlehrerhaften Aussagen trefft.

Warum steht dann aber in der AVFiG zum BayFIG, dass für geschlossene Gewässer keine Hegepflicht und kein Leitbild der Nachhaltigkeit gilt?


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Warum steht dann aber in der AVFiG zum BayFIG, dass für geschlossene Gewässer keine Hegepflicht und kein Leitbild der Nachhaltigkeit gilt?




Hallo, 

ganz so ist es nicht, keine Hegepflicht besteht nur in:
künstlich angelegten, ablassbaren und während der Bespannung gegen den Wechsel der Fische ständig abgesperrten Fischteiche und Fischbehälter, mögen sie mit einem natürlichen Gewässer in Verbindung stehen oder nicht; und die lediglich zum Zwecke der Fischzucht oder Fischhaltung künstlich hergestellten und ständig abgesperrten Rinnsale, solange sie ausschließlich diesem Zweck dienen.
(Art. 2 Abs 1 und 2 Bayeriches Fischereigesetz)
Bei allen anderen geschlossenen Gewässer gilt die Hegepflicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie nachhaltig ist dieser Besatz?*

Hallo,

entscheidend ist doch, dass es sehr wohl viele Gewässer gibt, wo beim Besatz der Grundsatz der Nachhaltigkeit nicht beachtet werden muss. Die meisten Angelteiche werden darunter fallen.

Wie sollte man sonst z.B. verstehen, dass auch in Hessen in stehenden Gewässern, die ständig gegen einen Fischwechsel abgesperrt sind, sonst unerwünschte Fische wie ReBo , Bachsaibling, Zander, Wels, Giebel oder Karpfen besetzt werden dürfen?

Das wird in vielen Bundesländern wohl ähnlich geregelt sein.


----------

